# 3 Mile Bridge Fishing



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Went fishing for my first time at 3 Mile Bridge pier this afternoon. Was out there from round 1pm to bout 5:30pm. I was using shrimp for bait and the small fish really liked them.. they kept stealing my bait off my hook. The guy fishing next to me caught a really nice red drum round bout 2:30. Was getting tired of having to replace the bait, so tried using one of the lures that the tackle shop sold me since they said it was guaranteed to catch fish from the pier... LOL Nope, nothing.. least I was getting some nibbles when the small fish were stealing my bait.. Bout 4 the guy next to me caught a small panfish... least thats what he called it. Told me to put it on my hook and to catch a big fish... so hooked it on the hook, and tossed it out.... least now the small buggers wouldnt steal my bait... but neither did the big fish.. So, at bout 5:30 I reeled in the line, tossed the untouched panfish over the side and headed home. Learned a couple of things though... 1, I was using the wrong bait.. the fella that caught the red drum was using mullet... so next time I will use mullet, but then they will probably be hitting on the shrimp..... 2, I think I went at the wrong time of day..... wasnt that many people on the pier when I got there but when I was leaving it was filling up.. I think the pier might be better fished early morning or early evening.... will try other times to see what is best.. 3, Dont believe the bait and tackle shop when they say the lure is guaranteed to catch fish off the pier, cause if the fish dont wanna bite then they arent gonna bite... LOL

It was a good time, even though I didnt catch anything.. really enjoyed being out there and got to meet a couple of nice people.. Hopefully next time I will be able to hook up with someone here and they can show me a few of the finer points I might be missing..


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

If I had to guess they were talking about lures for the P-cola pier, that will catch spanish well. One thing I have learned is one bait or lure can be hot one hour and not touched the next, there is no way to know what will work. good luck with figureing it out.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

mullet is a great bait but if you keep getting Pinfish, pigfish, grunts, even white trout you can use them whole or as cut bait for reds and the bigger fishes. sorry i couldn't make it out there but glad you got to go.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

You might consider looking up this thread New Pier Fishing How To Manual 
posted by reelthrill. I havent seen it, but, might help you understand the fishery a little better. A little knowledge goes a long way.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Hopin4aboat said:


> If I had to guess they were talking about lures for the P-cola pier, that will catch spanish well. One thing I have learned is one bait or lure can be hot one hour and not touched the next, there is no way to know what will work. good luck with figureing it out.


Yea, I know that its hit and miss with what they will bite on. It just wasnt my day to catch fish is all.. Next time will be better.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Longbow14 said:


> mullet is a great bait but if you keep getting Pinfish, pigfish, grunts, even white trout you can use them whole or as cut bait for reds and the bigger fishes. sorry i couldn't make it out there but glad you got to go.


Yeap, tried using a whole fish as bait.... but wasnt my day. Maybe I should have cut it up instead.. who knows.. still had a good time being out there.

Maybe next time you will be able to make it!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

HankHill said:


> You might consider looking up this thread New Pier Fishing How To Manual
> posted by reelthrill. I havent seen it, but, might help you understand the fishery a little better. A little knowledge goes a long way.


I read the "How To" written by Austin.. Its a very informative article. But I wasnt out fishing for any particular fish.. I was just out to have a relaxing time and try to put some fish on the table. Would have been nice to hook a Red Drum like the fella next to me did, but just wasnt my day. The more I fish, the more things I try, the more I will learn, and hopefully the more fish I will catch.. LOL

Even though I didnt catch anything, was still nice out there watching the pelicans catch fish. Had a good time.

Next time I am going to take some mullet, some shrimp, some minnows, some worms, some bacon, some sausage, shoot might even take some corn, we used to catch all kinds of cats and perch on corn... LOL


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

The last paragraph of your original post was the most important part. Just enjoy your outing.

I have been going to these piers beside the three mile bridge since the seventies. It is always hit and miss, but it is usually a very good time.

If it is not raining saturday i hope to be there. I will probably come in some time after midnight and try to fish through saturday night and into sunday morning.


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

after looking at the weather I will either come in Sunday afternoon or early monday morning.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Let me know if you go, I might just join ya..


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

I will probably eat lunch here at home on Sunday and head that way about two oclock, getting there about 4:00pm.


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

I have decided to head down there this afternoon.

I am leaving soon and will tehre by about 5:30pm. 

I'll eat at Jerry's Drive-in, get bait and get on the pier4.

I will try to leave you a private message with my phone number.


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

What i always like to do is chase some mullet down with my cast net and hook the live for as long as they last in the bucket. Then when they're dead, take half of kne, or take a whole one and cut some slashes into the side of the fish so all the juice comes out (makes a difference like night and day!) and then cast it out on te bottom. I think you can catch pretty much anything on mullet. As you said of course, sometimes some bait works better then others, but i find that mullet will just about always catch you at least something (shark, stingray, hardheads, croakers, white trout, if not any of the good stuff).
Abd with the fishing hours.... I looove to get up at like 4 or 5am to be there by sunup... But then i end up catching absolutely nothing till late morning esrly noon or even afternoon. One time i started fishing at 6am and fished all the way thru till 1am... Caught nothing till like 2pm (bluefish) and then nothing till it got dark, then i caught one white trout after the other.... So i guess it's hard to say when the fish bite the best.
Try try try... And most importantly, have fun!!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Stop by Everythings a Dollar and buy a pack of ballons. Preferably white for better visability if you decide to fish at night sometime. When you catch a small pinfish or white grunt hook it behind the head with a large hook. I use a #1 or a #2 Eagle Claw bait holder hook. Have about 18-24in leader tied to a swivel with a 1/2oz egg sinker above it. Tie on the balloon approx. 4-6ft above the sinker so the baitfish will be around 6-8ft under water. Toss it out with the current and just let it sit. Always be sure to set your drag where the line will peel off and not break if a big redfish or something else takes off with it. Also watch it pretty close because reds love to take the bait and come toward you attempting to cut you off on the bridge pilons. If your line has slack in it you'd be better off checking it for the prize at the other end. I always take 3-4 poles set up for different applications. At least one for catching bait, one for jigging with artificials, and the bigger set up for reds as described above. With inshore fishing it's always hit and miss. Main thing is to enjoy yourself no matter what. I sometimes take some fish out with me to fry up just in case there's no bite. Just about always at least catch white trout or whiting which will fry up just fine. Reds are my target though. But a nice tasty pompano won't hurt my feelings though. Hope this helps. Have fun!


----------

